# Pick a weapon, any weapon...



## Unforgiven302

If you were stuck in the 40k universe and were forced to fend for yourself, what weapon would you pick to defend yourself? Explain.

Limit it to one single weapon from any race or origin.

I would take a simple bolter. Reason... A weapon is worthless if you can't obtain ammunition, and bolter ammo is everywhere.


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon

Technically I think lasgun ammunition would be more plentiful in the 40,000 Universe, but by the same logic you could simply use your weapon to smash your enemies face in!

I'm going to also go with the Adeptus Astartes Boltgun ... decent amount of ammo, good range and good power behind a shot.


----------



## Vaz

Boltgun ammunition is very limited.

Me? I'd choose a Kai Gun. A weapon capable of blowing Marines into little pieces, and has no ammunition.


----------



## fynn

a las gun i think, as i can use for 2 things.....A shooting people, and B as a flash light when its dark.................lol


----------



## jonrocks

i'd have a power claw/fist because you can crush your enemies in half or a pulp


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Being the ******* that I am (ignore the avatar & army choice) I'd say the Shotgun, anytime, anywhere. Good strength, good spread, solid enough to use in hand 2 hand, useable by an average human, most likely plentiful ammo, perfect weapon, anytime, anywhere, any enemy. Pair that with a decent scoped hunting rifle (not that wussy needle firing sniper rifle) and plenty of ammo and you can hold out for awhile or travel with it as need be. That's the 2 weapons I have in my real "GO" bag, so I'll stick with them.


----------



## Cpt. Grice

hmm...............
assuat cannon


----------



## Talos

Multimelta or a Plasmacannon I just like large guns also being able to melta people would be fun.


----------



## Apoca6

i'd have abaddon, pre heresy - he is a weapon of the emperor after all :biggrin: or chaos' after the HH


----------



## Tim/Steve

Gotta be a devourer ... i know that'ld make me an ugly alien but just for the fun of seeing my enemies falling before me in agony


----------



## G_Morgan

An Imperator class titan.


----------



## Grimskul25

eh....prob a kustom mega blasta, I like to see people blasted to tiny bits! :biggrin:


----------



## maddermax

If it was me? flamer. Why? because I probably couldn't hit the back side of a barn 

meanwhile, if it was for me as, say, a trained soldier? probably a storm bolter

/this is of course assuming a leman russ doesn't count as a weapon :\


----------



## durian

HELL BLADE the best cutting thing in the universe even if i have to turn red to have it lol


----------



## Huffy

necrodermis body, it counts as a weapon with the ability to form stabby and cutty bitz and its also armour!!!


----------



## Zondarian

I would go for an Adeptus Custodian Spear, deadly in close combat with a twin-linked bolter, which has already been said, has plentiful ammo. It's far more powerful than a simple bolter, looks awesome, and can stand up to any CC weapon thrown at it.


----------



## Daneel2.0

I don't think that the necrodermis counts as a weapon; I'd say armor system. 

On the other hand, the Pariah's warscythe with a built in gauss blaster is awesome. High strength, moderate AP, no ammo and an ignore any armor CC weapon to boot.


----------



## Commissar Maximus

If i would want to abuse i would be the hivemind:biggrin:
On a more serious note i would say bright/dark lance so i could take down everything from afar...since i care if im turn to pulp by PF or worst.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

One of two bug 'guns'
the prism cannon a giant mother fucking gun no ammo and it kills just about anything
AND/OR 
the wailing doom, sure i may or may not turn into a giant fiery mass and go on an eternal blood rage but who cares i get a cool sword!!


----------



## Wraithian

Pariah warscythe, for cleaving what I can't shoot to death. Or, a pulse rifle. Nice, strong infantry rifle with good range.

That is, provided, I can't have a, "pet," brass scorpion. :biggrin:


----------



## Calamari

Could I have a Crisis suit? It's weapons and armour all in one lol.

If not a Pulse Rifle/ Carbine.

Boltguns are extremley rare. It's only because there are a disproportionate amount of SM players (fluffwise especialy) that we see so many of them. Think about it, they are all hand made by Techpriests and then blessed. Each bolt is then blessed and this is before it even leaves the factory. Outside of the Space Marines, bolters are a privilige almost on a par with medals.

So yeah, Crisis suit anyone?


----------



## HivefleetIngensus

Pulse rifle, then kill someone that has a power sword, then take it and be good in CC and ranged. Or vice versa, whichever comes first


----------



## Tycho's Elite

Mine would be a bolter and force weapon!


----------



## Unforgiven302

Calamari said:


> Boltguns are extremley rare. It's only because there are a disproportionate amount of SM players (fluffwise especialy) that we see so many of them. Think about it, they are all hand made by Techpriests and then blessed. Each bolt is then blessed and this is before it even leaves the factory. Outside of the Space Marines, bolters are a privilige almost on a par with medals.


 
Not for us Rogue Trader vet's they ain't! 

I am a firm believer that the bolter is one of the most common hand held weapons in the 40k universe. Hell, Orks still Carry bolters, they just call em by a different name that's all. "A rose by any other name..." Fluff wise back in the day a bolter was as common and easy to find as a rock. I still live in the past so you can't make me accept your fake future! So I will quote a Mr. Adam Savage, "I reject your reality and substitute my own." HA!:so_happy:


----------



## arhain

Ranger long rifle... Boom Head Shot!


----------



## Arcane

Phase Sword anyone? Never mind your enemies pesky armor.


----------



## Haekmo

Rogue trader - macro cannon.... but id have to say pulse carbine with a marker light for when u need to get a lil bit more punch.


----------



## Muzza69er

most defenetly a servo harness its a weapon of ubber propurtions


----------



## Petos

Hmm... I think I'd go wit a lasgun myself, since if I were just thrown into the WH40k universe, I'd be too out of shape to actually wield a heavy bolter, which I would use if I could, hehe...

And lasgun is great!... You can cook with it, you can hit stuff with it... Heck, you can probably even open cans with it!... But the most important thing of all... In case of a sudden appearance of chaos or some other mean things... You can always shoot yourself with it, hehe.

But seriously, I'd probably try to fortify myself somewhere, seeing as I am not really agile or anything... So I'd probably get myself a heavy bolter on a bipod/tripod/whatever you call it, a plasma pistol and a chainsword for melee fighting (although, not sure if I'd be fit enough to actually swing it around and hit anything).

Oh, and can't forget frag grenades...


----------



## Calamari

Unforgiven302 said:


> Not for us Rogue Trader vet's they ain't!
> 
> I am a firm believer that the bolter is one of the most common hand held weapons in the 40k universe. Hell, Orks still Carry bolters, they just call em by a different name that's all. "A rose by any other name..." Fluff wise back in the day a bolter was as common and easy to find as a rock. I still live in the past so you can't make me accept your fake future! So I will quote a Mr. Adam Savage, "I reject your reality and substitute my own." HA!:so_happy:



Alot has changed since Rogue Trader lol. Back then Orks had had Boltguns not just shooters lol.

Im gonna stick with a Crisis suit, or maybe even a Broadside...:laugh:


----------



## Siege

Plasma rifle.

What can I say I'm a gambler.


----------



## derdrein

Chainsword would be my choise. Its up close and personal and extremely gory...not to mention that most people would be scared out of their minds simply by hearing the shrieking sound of the chain blade...

Emperor protects!


----------



## Inquisitor_ball

Bolter. Or lightning claw. Bolters are just classy but lightning claws are stylish.....


----------



## Unknown Soldier

A virus bomb?:shok:

Have to agree with the lasgun / shotgun choices for several reasons -

a) I could probably figure out how they work quite easily
b) ammo, spare parts, repairs, etc. in plentiful supply
c) plasma / meltas / flamers could blow up in your face
d) power weapons take a lot of skill and years of training
e) bolters weigh loads and the recoil is punishing
f) If I'm in a situation where the lasgun / shotgun won't solve my problems, I'm dead anyway, so what's the point of surviving an extra .5 of a second with an unweildy and heavy weapon?

If I could have any piece of wargear, then it would be a teleporter, first sign of danger and I'm gone. Not very noble or warlike, but I'd be alive and that's all that counts really.

If I had to use a weapon to actually go into battle, then I'd opt for an Exitus rifle and occasionally shoot people from miles away.


----------



## Trandoshanjake

I'm going to go out on a limb and pick a hellgun.

If we are taking a DH perspective, instead of a 40k one, they are actually quite powerful weapons. Sure, a bolter is more destructive, but the hellgun is cheaper, has more plentiful ammo, and, although less reliable, it is easier to repair.


----------



## xiawujing

Lasgun for me. Now sure, I'd say Bolter because everyone loves da splodey rounds, but a lasgun needs only 2 clips technically. All you have to do is make a campfire, and toss one in and let it recharge as you use the other.


----------



## khuffster

i would choose the las gun because one i think they are cool, two i can light my cigars with it.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234

hey fella's my weapon are 'obliterator weapons" thats what they are called so i can have a twinlinked flamers, plasma guns, meltas, multi melta, lascannon or a plasma cannon muahaha!!


----------



## Calamari

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> hey fella's my weapon are 'obliterator weapons" thats what they are called so i can have a twinlinked flamers, plasma guns, meltas, multi melta, lascannon or a plasma cannon muahaha!!


Having kick ass guns but being some horrible dribbling deamon thing. You would be the but of everyones jokes. Not that they would lagh for long lol.


----------



## dtq

Well Ive thought about it long and hard, I cant come up with many weapons that guarantee that a non military trained person from our era is going to stay alive long in 40k certainly not without attached armour.

Ive chosen two possible weapons but only with associated life styles, an old style guitar blastmaster weapon, and spend my days rocking out in some safe slaaneshi pleasure dome.

or else

A servo harness, with me being a part of the priesthood on Mars. I figure thats _relatively_ safe...

Dont get me wrong, Ill stand my ground against mortal men, but the 40k world strikes me as a place where theres a hell of a lot that would make mincemeat out of an average man. If we dont get the chance to choose a nice suit of terminator armour or dreadnought armour then I want to be well away from trouble. Preferably doing something more or less pleasant


----------



## G_Morgan

I want to change my pick. I'll have an IG bayonet. Some people say I'm insane swapping a Titan for a bayonet but it feels right.


----------



## your master

its gotta be a shock attack gun its big its powerful and you might die using it. So bring it on all you guys with your laser pens ill take you all on or die by accident:grin:


----------



## marxalvia

For me, it would be either an Inferno Cannon, or a Stalker Pattern Boltgun.


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen

Its got to be a Daemon weapon really just for killability oh and the cool fact that u could just be possesed or destroyed for using it now the real choice of Khorne or Tzeentch


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Hmmmm, I'd like a volcano cannon.

Hang on, they are powered by the titan's plasma drive yes? So if one was hooked up to me it may produce about as much damage as a halogen lamp before my heart gives out?

I'll have to settle for a quake cannon then, mounted in my house.....targeting my house.


----------



## Sebi

Zagstrukks Vulture Claw:
a, when I charge they work like a power claw
b, I can walk up outside buildings
c, they are cool
d, noone will step on my toes :laugh:


----------



## spike12225

exorsist rifle (spelling) a good soldier is one who could be anywhere while the enemy is dying.

i see no point in running at enemy when the enemy can think there running at you


----------



## Lord Lucius

an anathamae, 'cos it WANTS to kill its target


----------



## Dominic240

I choose the rail rifle, long range, accuracy, tau, firepower. It has everything.


----------



## 1001st Son

Hmm....I'd have to decide between a hellgun or an Arbites' riot gun... On one hand, there's a rapid-firing flashlight o' doom, and on the other hand, there's a reliable, heavy hitting, easy-to-use shotgun.


----------



## Duci

it would have to be a railgun off a hammerhead 
but if you need to carry it as the railgun might be a bit big it would have to be pulse rifle long range, good S and can cut though guardsmen like nowt else


----------



## hogger

Im ork patriot ...i will use shokk attack gun , or i will send grots to attack and i will run away


----------



## scolatae

lets just say broadside and leave it at that shall we(the one with plasma rifles not seekers). Why? Do I realy need a reason its a bloody broadside. Oh and to all you people who said lasgun......good luck against those daemons because if luck doesn't save you you're screwed.:shok:


----------



## Discy

My weapn of choose would be the Techmarine conversion beamer, 'cause the further away I am from the enemy, the more damage it does!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

being just an average untrained human... Plasma Gun and an Astares combat knife. Since I'm in the 40k universe my life expectancy is about half of what it is here, so I figure the plasma weapon wont hurt it to much. If possible I'd get a pulse rifle eventually...
...
...
...or join a Slaneshi cult


----------



## ILGraenis

I just have one thing to say, and that would be
'The Emperors Psychic Ability'

I mean come one. He is the most powerful Human Psyker ever. Period. And he stopped Horus's Heart.... plus, if one were the emperor (as you would have to be to have his powers) you would be the safest person in the world... as in, you are in the heart of the emperors pallace. With custodians


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

I think I'll take the lance strike cannon.. that means it is attached to an imperial cruiser and I'm in charge of it.. so I can fly off in case somebody wants to mess with me ( or just blast them to smithereens, I got a bloody massive cannon don't I? )


----------



## Saint7515

Eldar Shirican Cannon Support Platform - hovers for me, so I don't even have to carry it, high shots, high-esc range, kills bugs dead, and has a higher possibility NOT to get me instantly killed for heresy; at least it isn't a necron weapon


----------



## inqusitor_me

ok we are talking any wepon here i would go with a emp class titan as they are sooo gaking cool 
if im not aloud that an autogun will do me just fine


----------



## Camaris

Pulse carbine all the way.
Especially because of the juicy underslung grenade launcher. (Anyone play FireWarrior?)


----------



## fosit of the emperor

harlequins kiss FTW
dont you want to see your insides liquidised?


----------



## Trevor Drake

This one here is extremely simple. Vortex Grenade. I can take out a city block, and if im being over-run while using one of the more easy to come by weapons (lasgun, shotgun, Autogun, Stubber, ect) i can always detenate it to take the poor bastards shooting at me with me.


----------



## Aenarian

Trevor Drake said:


> This one here is extremely simple. Vortex Grenade. I can take out a city block, and if im being over-run while using one of the more easy to come by weapons (lasgun, shotgun, Autogun, Stubber, ect) i can always detenate it to take the poor bastards shooting at me with me.


Can't argue with brilliance. :biggrin:


----------



## Winst0n

a black powder flint-lock bolter


----------



## BLvice

A virus bomb.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Pariah Warscythe or a chaos Lords demon weapon. both are evil to all hell


----------



## khorneflake

3 words

vulcan mega bolter


----------



## skynthos

Exitus Rifle. 
Reason: I like sniper rifles, an Exitus is one of the best.


----------



## Chapter Master Khemri

I think i would have to go with the Gauntlets of Ultramar because its basically two weapons wrapped in one pretty package.


----------



## Captain Galus

Assault Cannon! It implies that I am either a Dreadnought or Terminator, which is also awesome. I can run around yelling "I ain't got time to feel pain, bitch!"


----------



## Xabre

A relic blade. Why? Because I'm old fashioned, and I'd rather take an old, ancient hierloom and go down with _style_.


----------



## Dames

erm my plan is to get me a couple of attack squigs, yeah see how all you lasgun guys like my orky wonder pigs with sharp teeth, theyll be chewin on yew for days. and if the going gets tough i send them in, then run let them hold up the scary deamon prince while i make a quick get away, i can always breed somemore. 
xD


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

The rifle the wraithguard use. Being able to pop a warp hole in anything means you can damage pretty much -anything- such as a titan.


----------



## warmaster36

I would use a very sharp pointy stick 
who knows I could take out an eye:grin:


----------



## primarch-angron

I think i would have to use a Reaver Titan with Melta cannon, Apocolypse missle launcher and a Vulcan mega bolter. Why? Screw having a multi-melta, missle launcher or bolter i'll have a suped up version of each and i could just step on you all.
Peace out:victory:


----------



## Peakey95

Heavy bolter. Then I can mow down enemies while quoting Scarface!

"Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## Baradur

A pair of Lightning claws. Cos I'm a Space Wolf >.> Kay?
For everybody who is choosing Titans, where will you find the huge crew you need to service one? =D


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I guess i'd go for a Deathscreamer :good:


----------



## MidnightSun

Shokk Attack gun, for the sheer joy of sending tiny, scrabbling, biting creatures through another universe into someones small intestine :wacko:


----------



## BLvice

Anyone who chose a bolter or heavy weapon of any kind should probably find a suit of power armor. The kick from a bolter or other similar weapons would most likely DESTROY your shoulder.


----------



## RagnarokX

Power fist obviosly think of the impaled skulls hahaha and the matter of ammo shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Tardis

I would choose a Necron Warscythe thoose can slice through everything


----------



## Dies Irae

Kai gun: unlimited ammo, good range, assault weapon, 2 shots(so quitte rapid firing), enought penetration to oblitorate power armour and good strengh...the only problem is that sometimes the demon inside gets angry and kills you...


----------



## GiftofChaos1234

gah i would have a bag of grotz and throw them at the enemy and watch while they are either killed/tickled to death (never underestimate grotz!)


----------



## cleen X

Plasma Annilihator! The one they stick on the Imperator Titans.


----------



## Samir_Duran

If vechicule counts: Baneblade

If not, then Lasgun and a sun-powered generator to it ^_^


----------



## LukeValantine

I would take a fully mastered Daemon Weapon of Tzeentch (Since I would be damned if I would stay in the crazy ass Terra system) I would want a weapon that could fell hellish monster blast apart inhuman freaks, and keep me company in my self inflicted exile. Hell lets not forget it may give me a kick ass invulnerable save, nothing says win like bullets stopping in mid air. Seriously can any other weapon do all that while looking so bad ass. 

Warning: if not fully mastered Daemon weapons may cause loss of limb, vision, reproductive organs, life, and or sanity.


----------



## haloelite52

hum... tough decision i mean i do look mass destruction, fire and brutal close combat so what the hell how but a frigging warlord titan so i can have a massive power fist to use buildings as punching bags and have a quake cannon plasma blastgun and Turbo laser.


----------



## Epic Fail

I would take a chainsword. I think the psychological effect of brutally sawing someone in half with one of these would be priceless.

Failing that I'd take a board with a nail in it.


----------



## LukeValantine

Lol visions of fallout 3 come to mind.


----------



## HighHubris

Lord of Rebirth said:


> The rifle the wraithguard use. Being able to pop a warp hole in anything means you can damage pretty much -anything- such as a titan.


thank god someone said it before me, i mean what's cooler than having a GUN that opens a dimensional rift in the target XD

BTW wraithcannon


----------



## Col. Schafer

lascannon. Just so I could have the satisfaction of shouting "I'm a'firein' Mah lazah'!!!"

Pluss just toss the power pack in somthing really hot (same technology as a lasgun just on a larger scale) and I have my amo back!


----------



## Epic Fail

this thread has inspired me to take the free terminator on the cover of a previous WD and convert it to be holding a plank of board with a nail in it.


----------



## mcmuffin

has anyone read soul drinkers novels? i want the soulspear because i want a vortex with a handle that kills everything it touches(other than me). if i cant have that then i want a pariah warscythe or a Demolisher cannon


----------



## Jackinator

Exitus Rifle, then I just blow away anything that comes within ten miles of me, or failing that a Wraithcannon, no ammo to my knowledge, and one shot kills pretty much everything.


----------



## buckythefly

I am in love with whirling gigantic saw blades and chainsaws. 'Uge Choppa for me thanks!


----------



## Wraithian

Epic Fail said:


> this thread has inspired me to take the free terminator on the cover of a previous WD and convert it to be holding a plank of board with a nail in it.


There's just something cool about that. Give him the, "pointing," powerfist from the chaos sprue (modified for imperial use, obviously). That model would scream, "You and me, see, we'se gots problems."


----------



## DeathJester921

Lascannon. I like to see people get mostly incinerated by heavy weps.


----------



## Daniel Harper

I would take a good old heavy stubber on a tri-pod. Now theres your kill-zone. Anyone wanna be my loader?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Thunder hammer and storm shield. I know, technically two, but they come as a set. Particularly if you use the really old rules, which IIRC aallowed them to self destruct when the user died, taking the killer with them. Cool.


----------



## Chaoz94

nemisis force weapon not only does it give +2 STR and is a power weapon but also you have to be a psyker to use it which means i can not only come up close and hack you to death but also possibly use some psychic powers 


chaoz


----------



## Go Death Company!

I'd gp with a flamer. I'd just be so fun going around torching people! Or waybe i'd go with a giant Battleship, It's a weapon after all!


----------



## Warsmith Falkner Nox

Wraithcannon, suckin people into the warp would be endlessly entertaining


----------



## LOKI_DE

I would go with a punisher as i could go on a chav killing rampage , thts not a knife THIS IS A KNIFE. hahaha, plus if you had a punisher u would be an incubi and so you get a the power armour and a tormentor helm.


----------



## killmaimburn

I want an exitus sniper rifle! *Headshot*


----------



## Warboss_Bork

Hmmm any weapon me personaly I would take 2 eldar haywire bombs and do an "I am Legend" move and take out as many as I can. 4 ALLAH !!!!:shok:


----------



## officer kerky

hmmm possibly a vortex grenade because once its out theres no stopping it and sucks anything into the warp.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

A rail rifle, just in case a what evers comeing at me has a 3+ armour save!:so_happy:


----------



## MyI)arkness

Sonic blaster....no need of ammo, very powerful, lets you assault unlike bolter (lol) and i can learn to play it, as it is technicaly a music instrument xD


----------



## Sieg

easy choice here... pathfinder sniper rifle. nothing like blasting some ones head off before they ever see you


----------



## Master_Caleb

laxatives... who knew that chaos daemons crapped candy? xD

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## tastytaste

Well it is not a weapon but I would tkae a Dark Eldar Shadowfield and just hide like a scared little rat from everything.


----------



## BlackTemplar93

i'd take a vulcan mega bolter....WHY???? Because it's a Heavy 15, S6 AP4 gun....THAT'S WHY!!!!!! :grin::grin:


----------



## Flood_Reaper

I can't believe nobody's said these yet.

For close combat I would take the ultimate SM weapon, Thunder Hammer. Crack some skulls open! (more likely to disintegrate skulls).

But my favorite all round shooting weapon would have to be the Psycannon. If there were to ever be daemons unleashed upon the world they would fear me. It seems so powerful and they win me a lot of battles of 40k.


----------



## BlackTemplar93

Vulcan Mega Bolter


----------



## inquisitoryorei

gauntlets of ultramar....need i say more?


----------



## The Architect Of Fate

A Necron Warscythe since no saves whatsoever (even invulnerable) are allowed against it, so I won't have a problem defending myself.


----------



## inquisitoryorei

The Architect Of Fate said:


> A Necron Warscythe since no saves whatsoever (even invulnerable) are allowed against it, so I won't have a problem defending myself.


well, there are those pesky few eternal warriors.


----------



## daemonprinceofchaos

drachney the daemon sword a single slice rippes the soul from your body


----------



## Xan'du Lagos

Well, lets see,

1. Everyone has a gun of some form or other.
2. Everyone will shoot you with their gun.
3. Those who take a CC weapon will probably ignore my armor (if any)
4. Most of those who take CC weapons will be shot to death before arriving in combat.

ergo, the most logical choice should be...

Storm Shield! Go 3+ Invulnerable Save!

(edit. Actually, a C'tan weapon is better then Storm Shield, but where do you see Necrons anymore?)


----------



## thelastonestanding

C'tan Phase Blade, I can basically cut through everything (except C'tan sadly) so I won't need to be incredibly skilled with the weapon (only enough to block and not cut myself) as I can just destroy my enemies with one fell swipe


----------



## Lupercal101

I would choose................................................................... probably a tau destroyer railgun.looks cool and kicks ass!!!!!


----------



## LiamMeowFace

Slaanesh Blastmaster 




"Daeth To The False Emperor" Lol


----------



## LiamMeowFace

I changed My mind 

Id have a crotch mounted demolisher cannon


----------



## omnissiah

i'd go with a khorne deamon weapon the deamon would probably imediatley posses me giving me super strenght and i would kill everything... unless the deamon inside the weapon would kill me but thats just a small problem :grin:


----------



## iquisitor_radical

a marker light and a recorder that makes hamerheadtank noises caouse if i saw a marker light and heard a hammer head i run the f away


----------



## TheKingElessar

Exitus Rifle.

But...if allowed more than one, I'd also have a C'tan Phase Sword, an Agoniser, an Inferno pistol, an Eldar Jetbike, a Neural Shredder and a Heavy Flamer. I'd carry them Solid Snake style, and I reckon I could even take on those of you in Titans with that armament.


----------



## Lupercal101

LiamMeowFace said:


> I changed My mind
> 
> Id have a crotch mounted demolisher cannon


 ha ha lol +rep


----------



## Lucus009

Most likely a platform mounted scatter laser, but then I would have to worry about batteries...


----------



## Tau22

The standard issue Imperial flashlight, of course!

Or perhapz sum kustom shoota wif lotsa' dakka!

Hmmm... then again, I'd rather have the flashlight! Much more... non-heretical?


----------



## Major Maxillary

lasrifle, because I like the idea of never having to buy ammo.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

EE-7 "Impaler" Accelerator Rifle. No ammo needed, can punch a hole through a building and keep going


----------



## Azwraith

id get a grey knight lance. then sell it on the black market (has to be worth a bit) buy myself a nice storm shield and a lasgun... i can just sit in the corner with the sheild protecting me and have some steak (cooked via lasgun) and camp.... literlly


----------



## LC's Finest

Im surprised no one has said it...

I would take a Thunderfire cannon... And since you got to be a Techpriest to do it i would be a techpriest, and be able to fix it if it broke!


----------



## The Blackadder

*Battle Barge*

I would have a Battle Barge, preferabley a named one from a famous chapter so I would have thick plot armour. Failing that probably a crisis suit. Lots of firepower and a jet pack for a quick get away.


----------



## Korrogoth

*REAVER TITAN GATLING BLASTER on a turret *


----------



## frankchvz

Space Marine Conversion Beamer


----------



## LukeValantine

Wow I though this tread was dead.


----------



## Jimi Nemesis

I'm gonna have to go with an Exitus Rifle. It's like a Barret, except with even more built in awesome. Also, a Lascannon, so I can take out anything. 

"Oh dear, I'm sorry, was that your skull I just vaporised?"


----------



## Zahr Dalsk

I'd take a Pariah Warscythe, on account of three things:

1. As a phase weapon, it cuts through anything.
2. Has ranged attack as well.
3. It's a polearm, my favourite sort of melee weapon (after the bō).


----------



## moshpiler

some kind of ceremonial weapon that would immediatly confer governor status. rule a planet, send troops to their deaths, turn the whole planet to chaos and sacrifice everyone on it to become a deamon prince and rule over my own deamon world... or a bread knife...


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

The Spear of Russ... don't need to explain that one.


----------



## thomas2

A teleport homer of the Ravenwing.

Because marines are weapons why would something that lets you call on some of the most powerful ones of not be one?

If not that I'll say a pulse rifle. I'd be unable to wield any sort of uber-weapon so the best of the normal infantry weapons seems a good choice.


----------



## smfanboy

plasma cannon strong weapon decent range and blast


----------



## azalin_r3x

The Maugetar!

a weapon that can hurt anything both in melee and shooting. 

otherwise, Yriel's spear


----------



## Doombull

A flamer, i can kill things then eat it


----------



## Bardictraveller

I'd go fot the good ol'd fashioned Relic Blade. Where can one find more honour than in the crucible of close combat warfare, meeting the foe head-on with the migh and history of an entire chapter of battle-brother in your hands? Not for me the coward's kill from afar, or the silent puff of the sniper... the frenzied haze of bloody combat beckons!


----------



## Liber Heresius

I would definately go for a Mega Battle Cannon and hey it's not my fault if a baneblade just happens to be connected to the end of it! :grin:


----------



## johnnymajic

Chain ax, you get to splatter your opponent everywhere


----------



## Blasphear

Blissgiver, Hell if you gunna kill some one might as well get some fun out of it!:wink:


----------



## DreadGoat54321

Omega class psyker power if that counts. If not some stealth equipment for hiding.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder

I think I would take the good old thunder hammer, i mean think about it, what is more amazing then smashing your enemy in the chest with a big rock on a stick? and also doubles as a bug zapper haha


----------



## arachnid

Blissgiver


After all, nothing says "perfect gentleman" more than to grant your opponents the luxury to die in a convulsing, orgiastic heap with a smile on their lips.



And if i should be mortally wounded myself, i'd just slap myself with it.



Failing that, a Blastmaster...

Imagine that, a guitarsolo that really *does* Bring the house down..


----------



## Darkblade

I would say the stormbolter, not the bulky one normal terminators wield, but the sweetnsexy one gray knights have.. 

Loads of firepower, loads of ammo, and on top of that you can have some special ammo... like metal storm bolts for instance

what does a simple survivor needs more


----------



## jesse

id have a blood feeder.

because i want to go into a bloody rampage and kill everyone and everything
it would be fun:laugh:


----------



## World Eater XII

deathstrike missile! if your gonna go might as well do it properly


----------



## Farske

First weapons I could find.

If I could choose, bolt pistol and a chainsword. Big enough for a human and IRL I play airsoft so I'm fairly fit, used to running about (please note I am under no illusion that I would last long, just a tiny bit more than a non-airsoft player) and I also used to do full contact viking re-enactment and can use a sword fairly well (in a safe manner... but again, i just reckon ive had a bit more practice than a non-sword fighter).

TLDR: Bolt Pistol and/or Chainsword.

F


----------



## LoreMaster

Its gotta be an Exitus rifle for me and just about all the other gear Vindicare assassins have lol


----------



## Vaz

BloodAngelsfan said:


> The Spear of Russ... don't need to explain that one.


Considering your name, I'd say you do.

Personally, Armageddon Gun.


----------



## Duty

I'd go with a flamer "I love the smell of naplam in the morning... smells like victory" :biggrin:


----------



## AgentX

Meltagun. Turn anybody and any vehicle into a lump of molten goo. Plus it won't overheat like plasma weapons.


----------



## raverboi

lasgun! its the perfect camping tool!
light fires
make toast
makes a good hair dryer

failing that
a laser blaster!


----------



## Champion Auzias

The Bolt Pistol/Chainsword. Whichever. And failing that, the Relic Blade of the Emperor's CHampion. Weapons of a true crusader!


----------



## Fire starter Pyro

Lasgun as its ammo is common through out the galaxy and is a hell of a lot more reliable than a Boltgun (check Necromunda to see what I mean), they are easy to use and maintain and their power cells are self recharging in either light or heat or can be charged at any imperial power socket.


----------



## Imperious

*For those of you not in the know...*

...turn to page 64 of the new IG codex. Captain Al'Rahem's unique sword called the "Claw of the Desert Tigers." 

"This sword was crafted by master artisans and encrusted with emblems of the desert. The Claw of the Desert Tigers is a power weapon that inflicts instant death, regardless of the victim's Toughness."

Uh ... yeah! That's what I would take. :aggressive:


----------



## Giantkid7292

Inquisitor Eisenhorn's runestaff.


----------



## zas240

an Apocalypse battleship, reason well here's the list:
1. you pick up the school bully
2. Drop the bully on a world about to be consumed by 'nids
3. Fire the nova cannon killing the bully and half the planet.
4. Return home as a double hero for A killing the bully B trying to save someone's life.

Mission accomplished


----------



## Zeriah

Would have to be.......
force weapon
Ability to kill any thing with a single hit 
plus u can pick up fallen enemies gunsk:


----------



## LukeValantine

Three Rubric terminator body guards with PFs nuff said.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Exitus Rifle for me i thinks!
Why you ask.
Theres nothing safer than sitting miles away from the battlezone
and taking people apart.


----------



## Makoto

Mars-pattern longlas w/overcharge packs.
Firepower rivalling a boltgun with almost thrice the range, infallible, accurate, easy to mantain and repair, ammunition aplenty (will even recharge off body heat) and has the semiautomatic setting when neccesary.
Last but not least, wityh the bayonet attached can be used as a short spear.


----------



## NeonDante

I'm going to have to go with a Stompa gargant, if vehicles are involved. It makes so much sense... if you're going to build a religious icon for a war god (Or, possibly a different war god) It should really be able to level cities. 

For a weapon weapon, a lasgun, for the reliability.


----------



## NeonDante

And my roommate says a basilisk: mass havoc at long range; gotta love it.

Or a Tankhammer. Because if anyone is going to mess around with somebody carrying a rokkit on a stick, they aren't going to do it for long. And to those concerned about the danger, screw it, I didn't want to be in the 40K universe anyway.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

I'd take an Auto-Gun.....and some Rice Krispies....for energy 

mmmmmm...Rice Krispies....


----------



## Lord Reevan

the old style nemesis force weapons. A high powered power weapon plus a storm bolter on a stick how could you say no?


----------



## Tigirus

Makoto said:


> Mars-pattern longlas w/*overcharge* packs.
> Firepower rivalling a boltgun with almost thrice the range, infallible, accurate, easy to mantain and repair, ammunition aplenty (will even recharge off body heat) and has the semiautomatic setting when neccesary.
> Last but not least, wityh the bayonet attached can be used as a short spear.


hmmm, didn't it say somewhere that overcharge packs ruin lasguns and aren't rechargeable? I think it's in the Dark Heresy rulebook, to lazy to check though...


If I would have a weapon it would probably be a combat shotgun, not one of those pansy strength 3 guardsmen ones. One of the space marine ones with Cyrus's explosive rounds from dawn of war.


----------



## Makoto

It's the "hot shot" packs used by the hive gangers that are significantly unreliable. Overcharging drastically reduces the amount of shots off a single pack, but doesn't overly affect the reliability. Guess that'd mean it'd be a wise idea to carry a mix of overcharges (against heavily armoured/tough opponents) and regular packs...


----------



## Vindicare X16

Exiatus Sniper Rifle, I'd be nice and hidden and picking people off.


----------



## dark angel

Id say a Virus bomb, hit anyone coming across their heads then if you are dying/surrounded pop off the canister:laugh:


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon

id say the custodes force pike a)cos it also has a bolter or storm bolter on top. so it has 2 things in 1 pike to stabify some people who get in ur way or shoot them. or if ur feeling kind stab them then shoot them.


----------



## Dire Wolf

Ripper Pistol. Simply Instant Death. Marbo must sell me one.


----------



## ironhammer

either a Barbed Strangler because that thing is an everyone killer,

or a melta, it's quiet and if i end up on the wrong end of a tank, I can kill it.


----------



## cheef3

how about duel reaver titan power fist or if not possible then twin linked plasma like shas'o r'myr


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

a nice simple bolter, if the sms can use it then i can (i hope)


----------



## Komrad

are Hellstorm cannon on the market these days? if not then a Animus Speculum :3 Death to all Warlocks!


----------



## Chocobuncle

*Gorefather*

Weapon of Angron himself during the Heresy.

Gorefather WILL destroy everything


----------



## Pater Mooneye

A Hrud fusil gun because since it is a mix of plasma and melta tech then what could stand against it.


----------



## Iron Angel

Gauss Flayer.

No need for ammo and infinitely destructive.


----------



## trog

Master crafted combi-melta, all the way benifits of a bolter+melta and solid enough to crack some heratic SKULLS


----------



## Nexus Satyr

A Wraithcannon. with that i could destroy the galaxy, mhuhaha. Now where do i get one without having to get it from a Wraithguard?


----------



## Cole Deschain

A lasgun.

Yes, a lasgun.

Ammo is never a problem.


----------



## Tensiu

A sword... What's it called? Chain sword? You know what I mean, that badass thing that looks a bit like weapon from Fallout, lol.


----------



## jopax

Hmm, id have to say a powersword, unlimited ammo, and while it is a melee weapon it is quite powerful, besides it looks too awesome, especially custom ones


----------



## Tha Tall One

I'd like a burna.
Both a flamer and a power weapon


----------



## AzraelJahannam

I'll take a fully activated blackstone fortress thank you very much.

Why?

Because it would enable me to carve out my own little empire... Crush worlds... Glut my thirst for domination and subjugation... And black is a good color for three things, clothes, cars, and unbelievably super zappy world destroying weapons of death!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

would rubric marines be considered weapons seeing as how they are controlled and told what to do by their lords? if so i want a few of those and failing that give me an astartes battlecruiser! and if i cant get that or a titan then give me a damn lasgun like every other poor schmuck in the 40k universe.


----------



## Commander_Culln

*Lasgun*

Lasgun because the ammo is everywhere and it comes back to an empty clip in sunlight :victory::victory:


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier

1 1/2 handed Force Sword. This would imply force powers. With such a weapon you could carve out a Empire. I don't think you can do that with most other weapons.


----------



## shaantitus

Hell pistol. No overheat, works on the same principle as a lasgun so power packs would be interchangeable and pa marines would still fear you.


----------



## pinkacidboots

I'll take the SM/IG Meltagun, fill it with petrol, and boil your targets, quiet, efficient, and very, very satisfying.


----------



## Fungus

Me, I'd go with a chainsword, for what ways better than slaughtering your foe and tasting his dying blood?:victory:


----------



## Coder59

Power Sword. 

No contest. 

Just try and survive when I hit you with it!


----------



## DeathTyrant

I am assuming ammo is finite in this theoretical situation.
Some choices:

1. Hellgun: 
Powerful enough for most jobs
Ammo not too scarce
Reliable enough

2. Lasgun:
Powerful enough for most jobs (behind the Hellgun of course)
Ammo is plentiful and everywhere
Reliable
Simple enough maintenance (Mad Larkin played with his Long Las)

3. Power Sword:
Very powerful
No ammo needed obviously
Very reliable - even if the power source failed, it's still a sword

4. Tyranid Bio-Weapon (pick one):
Very nasty
Ammo is plentiful - if you can feed the thing!
Reliable too, if you can keep it alive XD

5. Dante's Perdition Pistol:
Very powerful
No idea about the ammo
Master crafted Relic - something that special should be reliable

So many choices.


----------



## Sanguine Rain

I am gonna redeem this thread, and say Multi-Melta: unnecessarily overpowered weapon? sign me up!:victory:


----------



## gen.ahab

Atmospheric Incinerator Torpedo, if I'm going down I'm taking everyone with me. :laugh: baring that the axe Morkai.
EDIT: Scratch that the weapons used by the custodius.


----------



## Masked Jackal

A Daemon Weapon for me, I'm kinda suicidal.


----------



## VanitusMalus

Wraithcannon - I'm sure everytime the portal vanishes it probably makes a funny poping sound, also watching your enemy either get rendered apart or completely sucked into the warp would just shock the shit out his comrades. Talk about being looked at like you're the almighty himself.


----------



## K3k3000

Harlequin's Kiss sounds like the most interesting weapon to me. I can't imagine anyone survivng it if you get close enough.


----------



## Chaosrider

Alpha plus psyker anyone? worshipping tzeench of course, otherwise you get screwed.

Or if not that, CHARGE MY LITTLE PLASTIC MEN!!!!


----------



## raven925

Id have to pick combat drugs, why do i need to have a weapon when i am the weapon!:threaten:


----------



## aja10000

Umm let's see. A warlord titan. Why, because then I have a giant robot and nobody (excluding other titans) could kill me without me already being wounded.


----------



## Kale Hellas

lascannon, because if its like the lasrifle its solar rechargeable but it can actually do something


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Exterminatus FTW!.


You don't even have to land on the planet to blow it up. :victory:


----------



## bobss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Exterminatus FTW!.
> 
> 
> You don't even have to land on the planet to blow it up. :victory:


ROFL!

But that in turn begs the question- What method of Exterminatus would you prefer?

- Use of Virus Munitions (has fucked up so many planets its not even funny...)
- Melta Torpedo bombardments (In the old fluff it couldn`t even fuck Old One eye over..
- Cyclonic Torpedo bombardments ( If your a true male you love this one:laugh
- Nuclear bombardment (Classic. Brings back memories of Krieg if I remember correctly)
- Conventional bombardment (the Mechanicum`s Ordinatus shelling everything to shit...)

* Sorry for the random outburst... I just get exited when it comes to Exterminatus....

- Id have a Lasgun with Hot Shot energy cells..


----------



## gen.ahab

bobss said:


> ROFL!
> 
> But that in turn begs the question- What method of Exterminatus would you prefer?
> 
> - Use of Virus Munitions (has fucked up so many planets its not even funny...)
> - Melta Torpedo bombardments (In the old fluff it couldn`t even fuck Old One eye over..
> - Cyclonic Torpedo bombardments ( If your a true male you love this one:laugh
> - Nuclear bombardment (Classic. Brings back memories of Krieg if I remember correctly)
> - Conventional bombardment (the Mechanicum`s Ordinatus shelling everything to shit...)
> 
> * Sorry for the random outburst... I just get exited when it comes to Exterminatus....
> 
> - Id have a Lasgun with Hot Shot energy cells..


What about atmospheric incinerator torpedo? Can’t forget the king of exterminatus!


----------



## GabrialSagan

Pariah Warsythe for its power and flexibility in being both a range and melee weapon if I am just me. 

Ideally...Nemesis force weapon modified with psycannon. (assuming I am a psyker with access to ammo)


----------



## Gulstaf

Hands down a Blastmaster, No pesky ammo, different variations/effects and my favorite part, Its potentially killing your enemy with metal music! (or celine dion, whichever you dtermine to be more lethal at the time)


----------



## piemaster

I was thinking lascarbine with extending stock. Ammo roll on a 2+ and you can recharge them with heat/light. Easy to maintain and lets face it, if you need an AP 2 or 3 weapon you're up against some hellspawned enemy and you're buggered either way really.

Boltguns are too big for humans to be used accurately and I would imagine the kick would hurt like nothing else. Plus its super hard to work. You need oils and shit just to use it.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

I would simply take 2 Deathspinners, Warp jump pack and powerblades. Not only would I happen to be a WS Exarch, I would get a buzz off appearing out nowhere and my opponents would be shredded (emotionally and physically).


----------



## Lord of the Night

I would take Lightning Claws, Power Weapons cut through armour and other weapons, and Lightning Claws dont take large skill to use, and aren't cumbersome and slow like Power Fists.

Failing that an Agonizer, wrack the enemy in enough pain so they can't fight back.


----------



## Iistaan Venturian

Thunderhawk.

Hey, it's a ship, but it's a _gun_ship.


----------



## warsmith7752

first of are we space marines or humans or xenos

if were space marines id have a frost axe because i wouldnt have to worry all that much about being shot for my power armour and how many common things can stand up to a frost axe
if were humans id have a baneblade :grin:
if were orks a stompa 
if were tau a battlesuit
if i was a tyranid id be screwed coz tyranis are only good in numbers
if i was eldar id have to be a warp spider coz then i can just teleport away for danger
if i was a deamon id be a soul grnder 
if i was chaos sm id have lighning claws


----------



## Leviticus

Power sword- simple, straight to the point, gets the job done every time.


----------



## Thousandth Son

Terminator Armour


----------



## Sethis

Hallucinogen grenades.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Battle Barge stocked full of Life Eater.

Sorry if this violates any earlier rules, but I'm too lazy to be bothered to read through the whole thread...


----------



## Sanguine Rain

I am gonna bring this thread back again!!! Scratch my multi-melta want, and replace it with shokk attack gun, and a bag full of snotlings. Yeah, i may kill spawn a snotling inside of myself, but its well worth the risk...right?


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar

the Ardent blade- master-crafted 2 handed power wepon that gives +2 strength and fires as a flamer cos i believe in the Emprar!!!!

failing that a godwyn-de'az bolter- a normal human can fire this one safely. though for those going OTT, i may need a rolling cathedral lol


----------



## Arbite

Lightning claws for the win. Nthing like a pair of electrically charged blades to screw people over.


----------



## Kale Hellas

lightning claws or a grot


----------



## Coder59

Just wire me into a dreadnaught baby.


----------



## Serpion5

I kinda like the scorpion claw. Of course, I do have two hands, so why not two of them? And the armour to go with it. And a harlequin holo projector. And, what the hell, a jetbike to zoom around on, provided I learn to steer with my feet...


----------



## vipertaja

If I ended up stuck in the 40k universe, any firearm with one shot left would do just fine...


----------



## Tbirch

vipertaja said:


> If I ended up stuck in the 40k universe, any firearm with one shot left would do just fine...


You'd fire it at the closest incoming enemy, and then continued beating them with it as long as you drew breath?


----------



## vipertaja

Tbirch said:


> You'd fire it at the closest incoming enemy, and then continued beating them with it as long as you drew breath?


Nah, I would use the gun as a backscratcher, take on the enemies with my bare fists and macguyverize the last shot into some ludicrously implausible day saving deus ex machina plot device.
:victory:


...what? :blackeye:


----------



## Ender7j

I would have to grab a Necron Gauss Blaster from the pretend 'Armory of All Guns!". The innate ability to strip your enemies apart layer by gruesome layer, armor and all, is too good to pass up. I can think of a few that need it even now....


----------



## Tbirch

Ender7j said:


> I would have to grab a Necron Gauss Blaster from the pretend 'Armory of All Guns!". The innate ability to strip your enemies apart layer by gruesome layer, armor and all, is too good to pass up. I can think of a few that need it even now....


Reminds me of Crusader: No Remorse/Regret.

That game had some kick ass music and weapons. 






The weapon you mentioned, or similar, is at 2:17


----------



## popeyethesailor

Grottzuka anyone? I think yes


----------



## Thorin Hubertson

I would take a Morph-Weapon... fueled by the force of chaos. Of course need to be infected by the obliterator-virus first :laugh:


----------



## Ravingbantha

I would go with lasgun, Elysian Paratrroper model (can fold up for easier us in tight areas, but still has a good long range use to it): according to the Dark Heresy game, you can throw the power pack into a camp fire and recharge it giving you essentialy unlimited ammo. A bolter would be to impratical for everyday use and the ammo would be hard to come by. Do you really think Space Marines just leave that type of ammo laying around? Plus wht happens when you need to hunt for food? Shoot it with a bolter and you better have a sponge ready to gather up what is left.

As for weapons from other races: Well odds are they going to not fit a human very well. Given basic differences in anatomy (arm legth, finger placement) your probably going to find that weapons from other races are going to to uncomforatble to use in a regular basis. You'll probably end up with a stock that is too short ot a triger guard that dosen't sit right and so on.

I would definatly stay away from any heavy weapons: They are heavy and I not a space marine. So carrying around the weapon is bad enough, but then you need to carry the power pack as well? No thanks on that.


----------



## pariha

melta gun... melt those pesky terminators, and roast marshmellows too :3


----------



## gen.ahab

Runic blade.... The power glave that the custodius. You know what, screw that. I want a runic blade in the shape of a glave with a combi melta slaped in behind the blade..... Now that's an all purpose weapon.


----------



## Settra

a warscythe :biggrin: or a gauss blaster :so_happy: similar to human weaposn in the senase of use (grip, length etc) and also no ammo :victory:


----------



## nocturnalK

Dorns Thunder hammer as you have to have a SS with it , i can advance with an Inv save then


----------



## giikbesouw

Particle whip 1 extremly powerful 2 huge blast 3 excellent armor piercing 4 no ammo need


----------



## LJT_123

An autogun. . What ever happened to those?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would succumb to the eldar guy inside and use a tempest launcher. Nothing better than causing lots deaths to anything not wearing termie Armour. I doubt that they would be chasing me immediately.


----------



## Malak Falco

I'd go with the Emperor's psychic power... but I don't feel like being a ten thousand year old corpse sitting on earth being fed hundreds of psychers just to keep my soul from being shredded apart by the warp.

I'd go with a lasgun personally. Rechargeable in a fire if need be, something you could hunt with, and replacements are everywhere.

Trouble is most everything's tougher than humans and you might's well be waving a flashlight around on the battlefield unless you and a few thousand others are all firing at once.


----------



## DavC8855

Stormbolter....nuff said

-Dav


----------



## Komrad

Vortex Warp Grenade. I would then proceed to pick a barfight with some random fart just so i could use the term 'Go to hell!' and make it literal via the grenade :3
Ima genius! 
-puts hands on waist and slaps pin off grenade- 
well..fudge-ripped into vortex


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Just a simple Force Staff. good thing is that it has no ammo and the powers I can get from it. (I'm a psyker in 40k so there :so_happy: )


----------



## Iron Angel

Pariah Warscythe. Bring it, all you hotshots with your laser pens and robot arms, if I don't reduce you to submolecular ash before you get to me, I'll chop your face off and there will be no way to stop me.


----------



## grimmig

Fluff and not rules wise I would choose a Daemon weapon. If any one has read Dark Apostle, Marduk has a daemon weapon chainsword. It does not ever damage him but actually heals and gives him strength by absorbing blood and connecting to him via tiny barbs that dig into his hand.

I mean really no ammo, gives you strength and power, kills s**t like crazy and if you're ever in a jam just hack down some imperial citizens and gain some power (and the favor of the gods as well). Besides if you ever need to you can make daemonic packs to get basically anything you want eg. big shooty gun or tentacle arm. just try to avoid spawndom; it's not fun.

If you have a moral problem with the chaos packs and all, i hear the adeptus mechanicus is giving out free lobotomies.


----------



## scubamansam

hrm I'd probably go for the soulspear its got vortex blades what could be better? sure according to the fluff it reads your DNA or somting to see if you're a soul drinker to use it but hey anythings possible lol


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Iron Angel said:


> Pariah Warscythe. Bring it, all you hotshots with your laser pens and robot arms, if I don't reduce you to submolecular ash before you get to me, I'll chop your face off and there will be no way to stop me.


Oh yer think your so tough eh? I'll break your hippie robot hbrid body down into its component parts and remake you into a toaster. :so_happy:


----------



## papa nurgle

Would have to say twin lightening claws. They have a cool stigma attached to them and I prefer fighting with style and elegance. What says it more than...

The traitor captain stood alone. Confused recognition shone in his eyes as he examined the distress signal relayed from outpost four. It was his sense of smell that first gave rise to a subdued fear within him. The aroma of air molecules withering under the heat familiar technology. He turned and immediately recognized the threatening glow of a lightening claw. Pure energy danced in channels across the strengthened ceramite blades, licking at the surrounding atmosphere. He had not seen or heard the wraithlike form enter the room. A mistake that would cost him his life. Incomplete knowledge in an un-nurtured mind. Death came as a forgiving release as the fisted blades moved with unimaginable speed across the distance between himself and the figure. The last smell he would know; that of his own charred and flaking flesh.


----------



## Anfo

A crossbow.


----------



## khrone forever

a life-eater-virus bomb, or if thats too much, then a C'tan phase sword
...
...
...
... or the tyranid titan bio-cannon :biggrin::shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dudes... check the dates before you commit massive threadomancy!!! 

CP


----------

